# How to find the FTA channels?



## delgirl (23 Jun 2005)

I know FTA and FTV options have been discussed before and I've searched for and read thru them, but as I'm not technically minded, Im still stuck!

Sky digital service was terminated today - we thought it'd be better for the kids -  faces similar to this at the moment - to enjoy the summer away from the TV!  We would, however, like to view the FTA channels and any other available with the Sky dish and digibox we have.

My question is - is there a list of numbers you can use to find these channels?  Is it a matter of trawling through hundreds of numbers to find a signal?  What are the FTA channels available in Ireland - I can find lists thru Google for the UK, but not for Ireland.  Do I have to remove the Sky card or should I leave it in?

Sorry - complete novice - any help and advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jools600 (23 Jun 2005)

To make it easier for you try this link and go to the forum and then Satellite


http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~icdg/forum.htm

Cheers


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Jun 2005)

This sticky provides a good clear walkthrough.

Congrats on giving Sky the boot; the kids will grumble for a while but they'll be better off for it (no ads on the Beeb, for a start!)


----------



## delgirl (23 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the info. Dr. M and Jools600, will try it out this eve and see what we can find.


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Jun 2005)

So how did you get on, delgirl...?


----------



## faolteam (2 Jul 2005)

are those lidl sattellitee any good?


----------



## oaky8 (21 Jul 2005)

buy an active sky yellow house card on ebay for about 50 euro and you will receive all the freeview channels including bbc 1 and 2 , itv , and channel 4 or 5 . simply insert the card in your digibox and the channels will appear within 10 seconds . its great and no sky bills ..


----------



## franmac (21 Jul 2005)

[are those lidl sattellitee any good?]

Bought one in Lidl last January and get all the BBC channels 1,2,3,4, 24 hour news along with a number of other channels.

The backup service is very good also, a couple of months ago we lost our BBC 
channels and when we rang the helpline we were told that Sky had scrabbled them and were advised on what to do to retrieve them.


----------



## jasconius (30 Jul 2005)

I have FTA but cannot get E4 
Is it receivable in Ireland ?


----------



## gordongekko (2 Aug 2005)

E4 is not a FTA channel and is likely to remain so until at least 2008


----------



## GreatDane (3 Aug 2005)

franmac said:
			
		

> ....
> The backup service is very good also, a couple of months ago we lost our BBC
> channels and when we rang the helpline we were told that Sky had scrabbled them and were advised on what to do to retrieve them.


 
What happened / what did you do ? 

btw - www.digitalspy.co.uk is quite handy for channel listings, frequencies etc

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------

